# Migration consultants



## clucker (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi to all,
my family and I are looking to move to Canada this year, can anyone who has emigrated from the UK recommend a good migration consultancy, we live between Leeds and Manchester so any agencies close to these areas would be ideal.
Any recommendations would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

I used immigration consultant based in Canada and corresponded mainly by e-mail. I used one as I thought that my application might not be straightforward; the actual application process can, of course, be completed without one.
I was generally pleased with the way my case was handled (aside from one instance that resulted from a misunderstanding, though that was resolved without undue delay) and so I would recommend russcanada.


----------



## TammyC (Feb 23, 2010)

I to am wondering the same, i am in contact with 3 firms, not sure who is the best, they are all around the same price, but really need to get the right one!!!


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Go to the emigration events held around the country, visit the Canadian web site, down load the forms and fill in yourself. They take some time but at least you know everything is done properly -guides to filling in forms available on web site too, print off extra copies for practice. Consultants charge loads of money for doing something very simple. Save your money!!!!


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

*Migration consultants do youreally need one?*

Hi
Unless your life is exceptionally complicated I can't see you needing one. Read the forms very carefully and you should be fine. They are quite simple. THe biggest challenge I had was to ensure I had a record of where I'd lived over ten years and the longest part of it was organizing 10 years of payslips. Doing it yourself you know you have the right details and they're posted. 

Cheers Chris


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

We used a firm and wasnt impressed ,due to incompetence our file was archived,( tho now reinstated due to our having to contact the commision in london)and like chris says if you have a uncomplicated life and you have proof of who you are where you haver lived and worked to hand do it yourself, save money and put it to good use on resettlement 
Best of luck


----------



## TammyC (Feb 23, 2010)

Are you allowed to name the agents you are planning to use people can say if they have used them or not

:boxing:


----------

